# Anyone try Pinnacle Grain Free yet?



## Lab Lover (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had good success with Breeders Choice Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato. I went to pick up a bag on Sunday and saw that they have a new grain free Pinnacle line. It was Salmon grain free and a Turkey grain free. Had pumpkin and blueberry in it as well.

Should I make the switch? My dogs both look great and are in great health but I have been thinking about going grain free for awhile. Should I notice a difference?

TIA


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Lab Lover said:


> I have had good success with Breeders Choice Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato. I went to pick up a bag on Sunday and saw that they have a new grain free Pinnacle line. It was Salmon grain free and a Turkey grain free. Had pumpkin and blueberry in it as well.
> 
> Should I make the switch? My dogs both look great and are in great health but I have been thinking about going grain free for awhile. Should I notice a difference?
> 
> TIA


I used to feed Pinnacle for about 3-4 years. There Peak Protein formula was wonderful. I really had good results with Pinnacle, but I just moved on to better foods. 

Should you notice a difference? Well if they already look great, then it might be hard to notice any difference. Going grain free to me is more about getting potential allergens out of the food hence out of their systems, and making sure they don't develop allergies. Sure potatoes, and peas can cause problems, but usually grains are the worse offenders. Or if your dog already has problems with grains in their foods, and has red spots, itching, and bad hair/coat it can sometimes help tremendously. But since your dogs look great as is, the only way you may notice any improvement is by going to raw. 

I know my boy was on pinnacle for years, then before that merricks, and I really didn't notice a change after switching to grain free now for over 2 years.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I only did the sample bags of pinnacle when it was $2.99 a bag . My dogs (two of them) didn't care for it which I have no reason why they didn't. I dont know what it was about it at all that they they just weren't thrilled with it. They actually (two of my dogs) walked away from it! So I have no clue what that was about. and I also got the canned (wet) a while back. The canned they would eat! Strange, but I dont know the reason why the two did not like it! Oh well sorry ~not much help~ but that was a while back. Have not tried it recently!:tinfoil3:


----------



## BeagleLover (Mar 9, 2011)

I have used the Pinnacle Duck and Potato, and the Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato, and recently switched to the Pinnacle Grain Free Turkey and Potato. We are into our 2nd 24 pound bag of it and so far our dogs are doing well eating it. They have done fine on all the Pinnacle foods we have tried. They usually eat right away, seem to like the flavor, and have had no problems adjusting to it. It seems to be a really good food from our experience with it. I also had looked for reviews of this food before deciding to try it, but couldn't find any. I hope this helps.


----------

